
Why Today's Developers Might Be Programming Themselves Out of Tomorrow's Jobs - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2011/05/13/developer-platforms-jobs/
======
rick888
In addition to what they talked about in the article, open source is also
contributing.

Most businesses will only need to hire coding mechanics (less pay, less
education) because the engineering is given out for free (the free open source
apps). Those same developers that are giving out all of their free work may
potentially be putting themselves out of a job.

~~~
fdr
This old saw...

I think most open source folks are writing the stuff while on payroll, at
least by volume. Increased sharing is preventing as much work from getting re-
done, which is fine because people want more programs than can be supplied by
the capable. Nobody looks at garbage collection, one of the biggest
programmer-time-savers (and hence eliminators) invented in our art and says
"man, they're taking our jerbs."

So perhaps while not disproving your general point, this kind of thing has
been going on for a very long time.

Things will be peachy as long as engineering is a growth industry. It'll start
to get ugly when the island starts to look more crowded due to a rising ocean.
Here's to hoping it doesn't happen to me in my career!

------
GoldenMonkey
'Grove giveth and Gates taketh away.' -Bob Metcalfe

The need for more and better software is insatiable. New platforms,
technologies, innovations.

------
johnny22
i thought it was our job to make ourselves obsolete.

